# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  busco esuema pantanos Tajo (azutan, valdecaña,torrejon, alcantara y cedillo)

## thx1138

Estoy recopilando información para documentar un proyecto sobre los embalses del tajo que gestiona Iberdrola (antigua Hidroelectrica Española).


el esquema es este, que aparece en un panel de cerámica del embalse de Azutan y que he visto muy parecido en un documento de la Revista de Obras publicas que puede encontrarse en internet pero con calidad fotocopia.

Si alguien tiene este esquema pero con una calidad como para que se pueda leer todo lo que pone le agradecería si lo compartiese.

También estoy buscando alguna fotografía del embalse de Valdecañas con el aliviadero grande abierto. Solo he encontrado una foto muy pequeñita

----------

